# Did you ever skip school?



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

High school: only skipped one day.
College/Uni: I got sick so frequently I lost count. How I managed to pass my classes let alone earn A's in my core classes is beyond me.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Not until I was in college since at that point I didn't get in trouble for skipping. My parents would have killed me if I skipped in high school or before, and I usually enjoyed school anyway. I wouldn't have gotten away with it since my school would call our parents if our teachers marked us absent.


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

I used to skip P.E at high school when I was in my last two years, because I was in the class that was made up "purely" of my year group's bullies, I wasn't good at sports and my teacher mocked me and bullied me for that. So I used to hide in the library, one day he found me, so the next time, I hid in an abandoned computer room just past the headmasters office, I used to walk past and say hello on purpose, so when the P.E teacher asked me where I had been, I would say; "With the headmaster", so he would go and ask if it was true and they would say "yes he was here", and if the headmaster ever asked questions about me being in the abandoned computer room, I would say I was catching up on my course work, through that I managed to con both of them, getting out of the horrid "double period" of P.E, and used to go on the internet with no consequences. x)

I also skipped some "school college" classes, as due to the complications of moving from a high school that was shutting down, I didn't get my subject choices, so I was given random ones for school convenience. Which were courses I had no interest in at all. And given that they were the last subjects of the day, I would go home early, and because those subjects were at a college, the school didnt care/get to know and the as I was not an official part of the college, as the class I was supposedly going to was connected to the school subject choices and not the college its self, they didnt look into it either.


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

I skipped school because I thought the school could not really teach me beyond what I needed to learn .

Most of the time I was learning the same exact thing from 7th grade over and over again and I just got bored . They call it emotionional disturbance, but I was better off teaching my self then to go into my high school ever again.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

To say I hated every waking moment of junior high and high school with a fierce passion would be an understatement. Back in those days I would do ANYTHING to get out of going because I just despised it so much. Not because I disliked education or learning, but I could not stand the atmosphere, the structure, the rules/expectations, and most of all the people. Those were the years when I really first began struggling with depression. That place was a hellhole and I haven't missed it.

So to answer your question, yes. Absolutely. I had many routes of skipping school. Faking sick rarely worked, so sometimes I would go off somewhere else and spend the hours of the school day there and then return home. I remember a few times I just went off and disappeared into various secluded areas (woods and trails mainly) and hung out by myself until I could go back home. My high school was in a pretty isolated spot between two towns and there was a wooded area right nearby. I remember taking off down through there in the afternoon after a particularly stressful morning where I stayed until 3:00 when the buses came to transport us home. There were also many, many other times when I would skip out entirely and walk the distance home. I fucking hated being there.

College on the other hand was a bit of a different story. The first college I attended, I was in the best head space of my adult life, and I don't think I missed a single day. I was succeeding with flying colours at the time and I genuinely enjoyed being there. When I went to university it was mostly the same for the first semester but right after that all the horrible, traumatic shit happened and I ended up missing classes frequently across the ensuing semesters before I eventually withdrew altogether. I remember at one point in second year I was so miserably depressed that I didn't go to a single class in a span of three weeks.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

A few times in high school, but they had us on lockdown so the consequences of it became really annoying. I skipped class probably less than five times in high school. One of those times, my chem teacher told me that she would be reducing my class grade by 1% just because I missed class ONE TIME. Then it just so happened the 1% grade reduction dropped my grade from an A+ to an A. She was a complete fucking cunt though. Another time, I skipped gym, and then it just so happened that the regular teacher was absent that day and my track team coach was the substitute...so he was annoyed at me that afternoon and I wasn't allowed to go to track practice.

Both of these incidents happened in second semester senior year, too, when it's expected that students should have more leeway since they already applied to colleges and have been under massive stress for the previous couple of years. Like this was a gifted high school and most students got very high grades and ended up going to elite colleges, so I don't know why they had to get so fucking anal about generally good students skipping class every once in a while. I was already pretty annoyed at the environment of that school by that point, and that made me even more annoyed.

In college though...I definitely skipped class a LOT, especially because I wanted to kill myself the entire time I was at college. Most of the time I was skipping class was either because I couldn't get out of bed, or I was cutting a less important class to finish work for a more important class. Sophomore year was the worst in terms of skipping...there were some classes I didn't go to for two or three weeks at a time. But I did get the flu four times that year so that was part of the reason. Then I got like a 2.7 GPA for the year, and I got my shit together more for junior and senior year and graduated with a 3.4 overall. However I definitely missed more class than I would have liked in college overall. But the entire college experience was kind of a waste of time overall that I was pressured into by other people, so it really wasn't that much of a loss.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm now thinking that perceivers are more likely to skip school. I also think a lot of INTJ's voted on this poll and more INFP's than INFJ's what could explain why NF's are in this poll more likely to skip school.

But it is quite early to take conclusions. (if we can do ever  )


----------



## Messenger Six (Apr 12, 2016)

Lakigigar said:


> I'm now thinking that perceivers are more likely to skip school. I also think a lot of INTJ's voted on this poll and more INFP's than INFJ's what could explain why NF's are in this poll more likely to skip school.
> 
> But it is quite early to take conclusions. (if we can do ever  )


I bet you are right that Perceivers are more likely to skip. I only skipped a few times, but they still count. Sometimes you need a break.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nope. My parents would have been furious. My mom started interrogating me because one of my teachers forgot to mark me present in class once.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I did it more often than I went to school. Reports were always along the lines of Beth certainly has the ability excel at this subject but is often somewhat erratic and easily distracted. Early teen trauma probably was the reason for the erratic behaviour but I was BORED in high school.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Yup lol. It was much easier to skip in Albania than in America though. I remember I impersonated my mom's voice (she has an accent) a few times. XD


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

Not really. Even when I'm in my lowest, I'd still go to school (repressing all emotions) because I'm scared that if I follow my sorrow, I'll end up doing nothing and being homeless or something terrible. I hate being around people but I'd hate to be incompetent and dependent of my parents in order to survive. My parents scared the hell out of me when I skipped classes tho, so it "encouraged" me to go to school everyday despite how I'm doing at the moment.


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

Oh gosh look at all the NF's who have skipped! 
I've never skipped without my parents knowing. Not technically "skipping". 
I lied and said I was ill a lot. I think my guardians caught on. :laughing: But the other majority of the time I was out due to psychological stuff. I didn't go and my mother had called in for me saying I was ill. I was in the hospital for a week (psychological) in eighth grade, from then on to say, ninth grade, that started my downwards spiral of not attending class. I was injured a lot (physically) so I had tons of scans running at hospitals and doctors offices, which costed a lot of time out of school. My mother started setting limits of how often I had to attend (she kept saying _take it one day at a time_) because I wouldn't share anything with her about how I was doing. Then in ninth grade I missed about a month then went for a week, missed two weeks. So on. My school (too) had to change for me, legally they have to make it work for the student who has a valid reason. I think in ninth grade, our class size was humongous, and the whole school had a lot of people-but crowds, I couldn't deal with them. I got super paranoid (like thinking everyone was watching me) and couldn't concentrate on anything other than that and racing thoughts. So school got really hard for me and I didn't go for a while.


----------



## mqg96 (Mar 5, 2015)

Throughout high school I definitely skipped a few times.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

In high school, no. And god, I now feel like such a loser. But I was in the [nasal voice] ADVANCED PLACEMENT!! crew. So it would have been noticed. I was a good little boy.

College though. Some classes, real big ones especially, if I could, and get at least a "B" I would. I didn't go to University Physics for the last 2 months, haha.


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

A lot of people getting in trouble for their skipping here, my ISFJ mom supported me in it as she understood why I skipped when I did, so I never got told off for it, she would happily greet me when I came home early xD


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

I used to when I was around the age of 13 because I thought we were not learning anything important and the people were mean. I suffered the consequences of that, but in a way I couldn't blame myself for not wanting to be insulted everyday. I couldn't suck it up and deal with it, and I think it is an unrealistic notion to ignore bullying. But I am highly against skiving in general unless there is a reason. I didn't have any good reason sometimes and I've had to realize my own mistake.

How can you skip individual classes though? Might as well just go.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I felt obligated to say yes because I skipped some classes in community college. : / NF


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Once or twice...never got in trouble for it. 

I was tardy more than anything else. I was tardy a few hundred times combined in high school. I had my fair share of detention.:laughing:

I never missed class in college because it was a lot more interesting for the most part. There were some required courses that I really had to drag myself too.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

SJ and I skipped school a few times, I didn't see the point of it my senior yr since I was pretty much done so I wouldn't go.


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm still in high school and I keep skipping almost every week. Sometimes I skip the whole day or just the morning classes. It has it's reasons.


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

I skipped/skip school sometimes, but I need good grades so I only skip the days/classes that are pointless. 
If I wouldn't have to care about my grades I'd skip way more often.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Too scared of people in school to but too scared to do anything like that.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

SP, never skipped it


----------



## sicksadworlds (May 4, 2015)

Does college count? lol


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

I never skipped school but I have skipped classes here and there.


----------



## Arto (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow, was actually surprised that NF's are the majority at this time  I guess we and SP's like skipping school together


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

NF- yes

All the way to high school, I never skipped school.

In college- many times


----------



## Owtoo (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm an INFP and yes, I skipped school many times. There was a period where I really hated it and instead of making positive, healthy changes, I often chose to just skip. First I started pretending to be sick, my mum believed me and always wrote me a note. After a while, when I realised that I was getting the tendency to skip a whole lot more, I figured my mum would no longer believe me if I kept going to her so often to ask for that same thing - "I'm sick, I don't think I can go to school, can you write me a note". So I began to just secretly stay at home after she went to work. It became such a bad habit, but a part of me enjoyed it, not because I felt I was being "bad" or something like that, but because of the solitary activities I would get up to in my house lol. On Fridays my mum would come home from work an hour earlier than when I was coming home from school, so on those days, if I had skipped, I went outside for a short while just before she was supposed to come home, and then at the usual time I would walk in the door and pretend that I was coming home from school. I don't like that I did it so much, I would never go to the great lengths I did just to avoid something now. It became less frequent after a while.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

No. I don't like the drama and emotional uncomfortableness of getting in trouble or disappointing people I like, and I liked the majority of my teachers as people and was close with my mom. I hated school and thought so much of it was a waste of time, but I wasn't about to make my life worse by introducing more stress due to my mom and teachers being upset with me - it's not like I could actually completely get out of school so it's kind of a choice of keep dealing with one problem, or create an extra one to deal with? That doesn't make sense.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes, after the whole bullying thing in the last two classes of primary school. I developed school phobia and going to school became a struggle. My first high school was a shitty private school and it featured bullying to, which reinforced my school phobia and general hatred for school. Also, started having insomnia and later hatred for going to sleep at night.
I never managed to have decent attendance after primary school.

When I'd get to school, there was no cafeteria in my high schools and it wasn't possible to eat a dinner at school, so often I'd become dizzy from hunger and had trouble staying on lessons after 4th or 5th (I had to walk 3km to school except for my third high school).

During autumn/winter I'd develop some sort of unbearable melancholy that would call out to me to go out of school/not arrive to school and aimlessly roam the city.

It gave me a lot of problems because textbooks for our high school aren't made for studying and tests usually aren't compliant with textbooks. Also, I sometimes had to small attendance to be allowed to pass anyway.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

All the time. It was more for the thrill of it though. And because I could. But I never really felt like I fit in either. There were a couple classes where I just didn't like some people too (I wasn't really _bullied_...but kinda...I was a little shy and eccentric), though by the time I started skipping that wasn't so much the case anymore - but I think at that point the damage was done. And I don't think I felt challenged. When I was younger I was in all the AP classes and got pretty much straight A's without having to try too hard. It was a sheltered group though and I wanted to rub elbows with more of the "fun" kids, lol. I dumbed myself down on purpose when it came to placement eventually.

My junior year of high school I skipped so often I repeatedly had to go to detention and Saturday School. That was preferable really to going about the normal schedule. There were always entertaining people in detention who I wouldn't see otherwise, and Saturday School was held at another school altogether, county wide - so it was always a different group and dynamic. And with both - you could work on whatever you wanted. So it was like built in homework time that I would have been tempted to forgo completely otherwise. Attentions had to be excused, and even with a note they'd call to confirm, so you couldn't really get away with it. 

My friend and I had this little fort we'd built in the loft of the auditorium. Sometimes we'd sneak up there, but usually we had a route we'd take. It was a rural area, so we'd cut through corn fields and up a train track to a development a little ways up the street where we knew some people who'd already graduated and weren't doing much with their lives at the time. Lol. Sometimes we'd get rides to different places with people we'd meet at restaurants. We'd hide our books in bushes and take pictures to document whatever stupid stuff we did and call it an adventure. 

Senior year I had a car and drove a lot of my friends home, so I didn't skip as much because I enjoyed that time. I got creative though with my schedule and figured out how to take advantage of the work release option (I'm pretty sure a lot of that was spent at a tanning salon...but I did technically work there for a while) and working as an aid in the office. I'd get to deliver notes all over the school which appealed to the part of me that needed freedom. Lol. Built in hall pass. My drama teacher got me out of a thing or two too and I took the class more than you were supposed to. I was a pet 

My grades suffered a little bit and I had to go to community college for a year before going away to a university the next. I went to every class, got straight A's. But I started skipping a lot again sophomore year. I'd calculate the importance of attendance on my grade percentage wise for each class and I only regularly went to the classes I had to. There was one really boring chemistry night class that cut into time I wanted to spend with someone I was dating, so I just never went since good exam grades could bypass attendance. I think I literally went twice, did well on the exams, got a B. I was living on the edge xD 

I've always disliked the "half of life is showing up" motto (or something like that, right?) No, life is about time management skills as far as figuring out how to get around boring, pointless, mood killing, energy draining stuff. LOL. How best to prioritize, maximize and allocate your time. I remember there was a dude in some of my classes with a similar philosophy. I saw him in a big movie a couple years later, like at the cinema. (OMG! I know him! ...I was a theatre major).

I've told this story in a few forms here before. How it affected me though...hmm. I have a very hard time with the 9-5. I've built almost no endurance for it. I went all in for a year doing a 7:30 - 6:00/30 and I literally felt like I was being broken down. Other than that I've been lucky where I've had jobs where I could leave on sales calls, work from home, or only work a few mandatory shifts per week (and pick up additional ones or not whenever I felt like it). I need to mix it up. My last boss at a corporate job though was very about pennies and minutes and the daily grind and I have a lot more respect for that mentality and it's momentum than I used to...but I'm still more of an ideas person. I'd rather spend the hour visualizing, creating a master plan, or sneaking off to get my head right so that I'm bright eyed and bushy tailed for that big meeting or something.


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

I never skipped school. In fact, when studying for my associate's degree I had perfect attendance.roud:


----------



## linq88 (Sep 18, 2014)

I like this polling format.

INTJ, skipped school. When I was younger, I would sometimes ask to skip school because I didn't feel like it, and my mum sometimes did let me. Guess it was because I was doing well in school anyway and I was quite independent. When I was older, I would sometimes go to school but not to classes, if I could get away with it. Just hang around in the canteen or study on my own if I thought the lessons were boring or the teacher sucked. Or if I was tired and just couldn't be bothered. 

Had to write a letter of apology to my teacher for skipping classes once hahaha it was the most dramatic, passionate, and fake letter ever. It was fun writing it haha my teacher was lax and didn't want the letters either; she was just doing it out of obligation and I knew, so I tried to entertain her and myself by being unnecessarily apologetic and verbose.


----------



## jade09 (May 5, 2016)

ISTP. During elementary, middle, and high school I always asked my parents if I could skip school and they were always cool with it for reason. Does that count as a yes? haha I wasn't a heavy skipper but I've skipped some classes during university when I was living in a dorm. I was pretty fond of learning though.


----------



## Originalgod (May 29, 2016)

Never, I discipline myself too strictly to do so.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah. As a senior in high school I had gym first thing in the morning and I haaated it. I also wasn't living at home, so it was super easy and super tempting to just sleep a little longer instead of going.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Most of my school day(s) were spent in / on suspension. School was very ''prison''-like (&) boring - I wanted out; so I would find way(s) to skip class or sleep.

So long as I did my homework + tests; I mathematically calculated ways to succeed (&) socially _manipulated_ some teacher(s) (via) inducing _sufficient_ ways to pass w/out ''participating,''.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Yea, had a bad habit of just walking out at break or lunch, if I had, had enough. Or sometimes just not going. (ISTP)


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

Sure, even now some days, but not majorly.

There was one time i wont forget as small kid.. didn't skip all day, but me and some friends decided we simply didn't want to have flute classes, really dumb class, why didn't they let us go in the real music room with other intruments atleast. So we hid in a grassy area behind the school, all excited about that.
When we returned we find out that, that one time we were gone they actually went in the other room with other intruments :frustrating:.

Sometimes at gym class we would also hide in the equipment room.

We also built a hidden hide away "club house"? in the loft of the school, unknown and non-approved by teachers.


----------

